# BWM for Uber



## Cowboyguy (Nov 28, 2014)

This is my first post and I apologize in advance for this totally newbie question. I've recently started with Uber and I have BMW 328i on lease. There's no way I can continue to drive this car on lease as there's a 10,000 miles max limit. You can purchase additional miles but they are ridiculously expensive.

I'm thinking about getting a new car for Uber. Which car should I get? I was thinking about a Camry, Prius or a Yaris. Should I get a brand new car or slightly used? If I get a slightly used card, I would not have to pay for that first year depreciation. On the other hand, new cars usually have good cash back and maintenance deals.

P.S: I'm a part time Uber driver. I only do on weekends.

Thank you so much in advance for your help.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Get a used domestic car 2006-08 if you are going to buy it to use for Uber. Something that has already depreciated drastically.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Agree with UberComic. Maybe get 2007 or 2008 so it will be good on UberX platform for a few years. Any car will work. I would probably get a toyota corolla, or a honda fit, something cheap with low maintenance costs and good gas mileage. Also a car that might only cost you $5k and after you put 30k miles on it in 2 years still be worth $4k. A used Prius would also work well. Often times if you get a red one or some less desired color you can save a few bucks and the passengers can find you easier!

P.s stop driving your leased BMW! Unless you are filling miles you wouldn't already use, you are most likely losing money.


----------



## Cowboyguy (Nov 28, 2014)

If I get a 2007 or 2008, won't it expire in a couple of years as Uber require you to keep a later version of the car?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

2007 is fine.

Nobody here will be driving Uber in two years.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 2007 is fine.
> 
> Nobody here will be driving Uber in two years.


_Why is that?_


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Rates dropped 50% in the last year alone. fees have been added. % taken is going up.

this is not a good long term gig. Do not buy a new car to do ride share .

All of us will move on to greener pastures when the opportunity presents itself.

Did you want to be a cab driver as a career choice?

We are now underpaid cab drivers. Minimum wage gig with no boss and a great view, not a long term career.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Rates dropped 50% in the last year alone. fees have been added. % taken is going up.
> 
> this is not a good long term gig. Do not buy a new car to do ride share .
> 
> ...


_Uber is not my main gig. Just mainly on the weekends. But I have invested time and money to obtain my TCP/Airport permits_


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

BMW will allow you to purchase additional discounted miles (.16 per mile) if you do it a few months prior to lease end. It would probably be cheaper to do that then trade your car in. You may also be able to do uber plus (or whatever it's called) in your BMW and work for more per mile.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

buster11xx said:


> BMW will allow you to purchase additional discounted miles (.16 per mile) if you do it a few months prior to lease end. It would probably be cheaper to do that then trade your car in. You may also be able to do uber plus (or whatever it's called) in your BMW and work for more per mile.


Can't you just buy the car out right before lease end?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

In some ways, driving Uber on a Friday night and making $50 is better than going to the bar and spending it. And I talk to a lot more people driving them around....



LAuberX said:


> Rates dropped 50% in the last year alone. fees have been added. % taken is going up.
> 
> this is not a good long term gig. Do not buy a new car to do ride share .
> 
> ...


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

I would not use a 328i for Uber work.

In the UK it is firmly an UberX car due to its small size.

I nice car for your own use but fuel consumption is far too high and you will have to repair rider damage prior to handback.

I would also suspect that you are not allowed to use the car for carrying passengers under the terms of the lease.

As others have said get yourself an older car for Uber use.


I actually quite like the Chevy Cruze.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Can't you just buy the car out right before lease end?


+1

just buy the car once the lease ends. I am too using my lease car for uber but I have 40k miles allowance. Or you can trade the car in a few years to another car. Uber is a great gig for weekends. I do it and it pays my lease payments lol.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

2007 and up prius , around 100k mile mark . Those go upto 300k with regular maintenance with no major problems.
Should be able find one around $7-8k easy.
After 300-350k mark you'll be looking into either junking it or replace engine ****** n battery pack. This is an engine which threw a rod around 350k miles


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Remy Hendra said:


> +1
> 
> just buy the car once the lease ends. I am too using my lease car for uber but I have 40k miles allowance. Or you can trade the car in a few years to another car. Uber is a great gig for weekends. I do it and it pays my lease payments lol.


Buying the car outright may seem a great idea now when the car is new and fresh.

But the 328i is not a practical vehicle for long term high mileage work use.

Parts are expensive and fuel use is high.

I have no doubt it is a great car for personal use, BMW make some great petrol engines.

But the depreciation factor means it makes no financial sense to use it.

The income gained will likely be similar to the depreciation.

Since the rate drops in the US UberX is now largely pointless as a way of making money unless you do it a specific way.

Use an cheap economical car for a start.

And keep your overheads as low as possible.

But carrying pax in rideshare to cover your lease payments is falling into the Uber Ponzi scheme trap.

You work to increase your income not cover the cost of a depreciating asset. An asset which is now depreciating more due to the use you are putting it to.

To actually cover your costs with Uber you need to earn enough to not just cover your lease but to also cover your increased maintenance, insurance and depreciation costs.


----------



## Cowboyguy (Nov 28, 2014)

Isn't Prius a hybrid car? I find buying used hybrid cars (especially anything before 2012) to be very risky as there's no warranty on them.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Ride share = high miles.

No car has any kind of warranty after 60,000/100,000 miles.

Doing this that is 2-3 years.

Buy quality with good track record.

That means Toyota to most.

Low cost per mile is your goal, high mpg is a life saver!


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Cowboyguy said:


> Isn't Prius a hybrid car? I find buying used hybrid cars (especially anything before 2012) to be very risky as there's no warranty on them.


I bought one brand new in 2006 and put it to service for taxi 24/7. In 3 years around 350k miles we had to change the engine ****** n battery packx
Im out of that business but that car is still in service probably around 500k miles.
The only headache is the headights and speedometer. Those bulbs go out all the time and its a PIA to replace just the bulb. Speedometer goes out blank and junkyard is $200 with random miles.engine ****** n battery oack are $500 each with very low miles from junkyard.
So i dont care what anyone says , prius is the best car for maintaining and gas mileage for what its worth.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Cowboyguy said:


> Isn't Prius a hybrid car? I find buying used hybrid cars (especially anything before 2012) to be very risky as there's no warranty on them.


Not sure about the US but the Prius Hybrid system has a long warranty in the UK. I am certain it is something like 5yrs.

However a 2012 would still be under the first 3 yr warranty surely?

As far as reliability goes BMW can only wish to have the reliability of the Toyota Prius.

From little cogs breaking in the transfer box of the X3 to swirl flaps and DPF problems BMWs are not as reliable as they once were.

The caveat with that is a lot of BMWs issues in Europe are specific to the diesels.

But like any tradesman you need the right tools to maximise your profit.

Having the wrong car can make it near impossible to make a profit in Private Hire.

For low priced Private Hire like UberX there is really only a few options.

And they all include the term "hybrid".

We only really have the Prius and Insight.

Prius is the best choice here, if you have a smaller budget then an Insight is a bit cheaper.

Your wider choice of Hybrids gives you many more options though.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I would not use a 328i for Uber work.
> 
> In the UK it is firmly an UberX car due to its small size.
> 
> ...


I had a Chevrolet cruze and it wasn't well built! Traded it for a Honda insight!

Might have better quality control in the states! Trim was rattling after 10k and a year!

Cheap to by bought a 12 reg in 2013 with 300 miles for £7995!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

My only reason to buy a Cruze will be cost.

But they look decent enough.

But you are correct they are not built as well as a Japanese car or most European cars.

I include British in that as a fair few Japanese cars are now built in the UK


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

It has a good look from the outside, but the inside is just terrible plastics! I was going to use it as a hackney carriage in tandridge converted to LPG as it's mainly countryside driving. Thought the interior was not up to scratch for the abuse it would get! 

The insight feels 100x a better made car! 

Quiet a few Japanese cars are uk built but they have been slow to start making uk hybrids! I would snap up a rhd Toyota Camry hybrid if they were available over here!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

The issue with Hybrids in the UK and Europe is that Government policy has pushed most into diesels.

And Toyota have pretty much ruled the roost for hybrids.

The Insight is an inferior car from a fuel economy point of view but has price advantages due to this in the used market.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

Main thing I think personally that has kept pre 12 reg insights cheap is the lack of cc exemption. Which doesn't affect me being a tfl regd phv! 

I only spent 10k on mine from Honda with 10k on the clock! Comparable Toyota Prius would be 14k+ that's a lot of work to make that back in fuel costs alone! 

We shall see if it stands up to the Prius for long term reliability! But the ima system that is used in Honda hybrids has relatively been unchanged for 14 years! Only issue is battery warranty is only 5 years, but insight battery's are cheaper to work on due to them having less cells than a Prius!

It's all swings and roundabout tbh, I'm happy with the insight albeit a little sluggish on motorway slip roads!


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

My rule of thumb is any car costing over 5k and/or under 25 combined mpg is not cost effective for UberX. Unless that is the car you already have with you and you are part time.
I prefer the buy a honda civic/fit/corolla/hyundai elantra/prius 2007-08 with 50k miles line for several reasons:
1. Good mpg
2. already depreciated
3. Lower maintenance cost
4. good resale value

If you Uber part time and have enough to cover your costs you can consider the 3.5k resale value of your Uber car after 2 years as an actual "profit"


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

I am in the SF Bay Area and use a BMW 325i for uberx. I wouldn't recommend it...
It works for me because I am part time. I bought the car new in '06 and have been ubering with it for a bit over a year now.
I do my own maintenance and the car was paid off long ago.
If I were doing this full time or considering buying a car with ubering in mind I would buy a prius, maybe a camry hybrid.
My BMW has been a great car, just not ideal for use as an uber.

Good luck!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Can't you look into an LPG/CNG conversion for your 325?

Or is LPG or CNG not cheaper than petrol like it is in the UK


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

Probably not worth the time...
I enjoy my 325i and before going away from the reliability of a stock car I would probably get a used prius.
CNG gives maybe 10% better economy?
I get in the low 20's in SF and in the high 20's freeways on the peninsula.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

LPG is less fuel efficient than Petrol.

Not sure about CNG.

Main advantages of LPG/CNG is that it burns cleanly (at least in the case of LPG) and is just over half the price of petrol per litre in the UK.

You could buy a Factory Mercedes Sprinter that runs on CNG but have never seen one on the road!

A lot of the Taxis in Australia run on LPG or CNG, Sydney Uber will know more.

Another advantage of LPG is the lack of noise.

Some people have even converted Prius and Insights to LPG.

Though I did read that those looking for more economy in the US fit more batteries?

To increase the EV mode range.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

I've looked up LPG for the insight but apparently from doing a bit of research is that it isn't very reliable due to the engine being switched on and off multiple times a mile. 

I would love to run LPG and cut even more fuel costs out! Shame as there's an LPG garage around th corner from me


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

A guy on my estate has a ldv LPG low loader! Even has LPG by ldv written on the back and has a massive tank next to the drive shaft housing underneath the flat bed!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

You need a specialist to fit LPG to a Hybrid.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm a new driver, actually haven't been on the road yet. I just got a 2013 Prius from Hertz. Got it for $17,000 with 36k miles. I was also looking at Camrys, Sonatas, and Optimas, which were a little cheaper, but I figured I only need to drive about 1500 a month, and the difference in the car payment was already made up in gas savings. I got financing through them, which was lower than dealers I got approved at, and I was actually declined from quite a few places. I don't currently have the cash sitting around to do a major repair if I needed to on an older car with more miles. Avis also has some good deals on their former rentals, as well.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> I'm a new driver, actually haven't been on the road yet. I just got a 2013 Prius from Hertz. Got it for $17,000 with 36k miles. I was also looking at Camrys, Sonatas, and Optimas, which were a little cheaper, but I figured I only need to drive about 1500 a month, and the difference in the car payment was already made up in gas savings. I got financing through them, which was lower than dealers I got approved at, and I was actually declined from quite a few places. I don't currently have the cash sitting around to do a major repair if I needed to on an older car with more miles. Avis also has some good deals on their former rentals, as well.


Okay I think the story of the day here is - How the heck did you get a rental car with less then 60 thousand miles on it? I drove a Prius out of Boston and it had 45k miles on it. Seriously you got a deal!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Okay I think the story of the day here is - How the heck did you get a rental car with less then 60 thousand miles on it? I drove a Prius out of Boston and it had 45k miles on it. Seriously you got a deal!


 They have quite a few in the 35-45K mile range. Go to Hertzcarsales. It was a very easy car purchase. I was able to drive all the models I was interested in, and compare them. No pressure. They pretty much sell at wholesale prices. I did a lot of looking, and for what I wanted, this seemed to be the perfect fit.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

TeleSki said:


> They have quite a few in the 35-45K mile range. Go to Hertzcarsales. It was a very easy car purchase. I was able to drive all the models I was interested in, and compare them. No pressure. They pretty much sell at wholesale prices. I did a lot of looking, and for what I wanted, this seemed to be the perfect fit.


They do sell cars with low miles, it's just hard to find them at times. If you knew how people drove them or what they did in them, well that's a whole different conversation. I had 45 rentals in a 2 year period. Lets just say railroad track crossings were always a fun place to drive rental cars  I think the term "Drive it like you stole it" comes from renting cars... LOL.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> I bought one brand new in 2006 and put it to service for taxi 24/7. In 3 years around 350k miles we had to change the engine ****** n battery packx
> Im out of that business but that car is still in service probably around 500k miles.
> The only headache is the headights and speedometer. Those bulbs go out all the time and its a PIA to replace just the bulb. Speedometer goes out blank and junkyard is $200 with random miles.engine ****** n battery oack are $500 each with very low miles from junkyard.
> So i dont care what anyone says , prius is the best car for maintaining and gas mileage for what its worth.


Uber should deactivate you.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

DjTim said:


> They do sell cars with low miles, it's just hard to find them at times. If you knew how people drove them or what they did in them, well that's a whole different conversation. I had 45 rentals in a 2 year period. Lets just say railroad track crossings were always a fun place to drive rental cars  I think the term "Drive it like you stole it" comes from renting cars... LOL.


Yeh, I considered that. They come with a 12 mo/12k warranty, plus i bought the extended warranty. From my experience, Hertz seems to take pretty good care of their cars. I figured I was just as well off getting it used from them as a from a private party or dealer.
I read reviews from people who have bought used cars from Hertz, and it was almost all positive.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Uber should deactivate you.


They can deactivate non uber drivers ?


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

toi said:


> They can deactivate non uber drivers ?


Whew! I thought you were transporting passengers in that deathtrap! My bad.


----------



## Walser (Nov 19, 2014)

as1989LDN said:


> A guy on my estate has a ldv LPG low loader! Even has LPG by ldv written on the back and has a massive tank next to the drive shaft housing underneath the flat bed!


Not everything merits an exclamation mark. Enough yelling!!!


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

Walser said:


> Not everything merits an exclamation mark. Enough yelling!!!


2 exclamation marks is hardly yelling mate. Cheers for your valuable input


----------



## Cowboyguy (Nov 28, 2014)

Bump.

It looks like it is OK (and even much better) to drive my BMW 328i for UberX. Please note that I'm only a part time driver and only drive ocassionally on the weekends. Even on the weekends, I drive on the ones that are expected to be very busy. My goal is to shoot for at least $32 per hour and I've been able to consistently do that, with UberX only.

Here's the math:

If you buy miles from BMW, it will cost you $160 for 1,000 miles. Or $16 for 100 miles. Sunday night I drove exactly 100 miles for 2.5 hours and got $115. Even after fee, that equates to $37 per hour. I drove 3 weekends ago and made similar amount per hour for driving about 5 hours and 180 miles. You can buy a lot of miles from BMW. Also, I'm only driving UberX because these days there are no UberPlus calls anymore. But guess what, as customers also look at the car brand and model, I've been consistently getting 5 stars. Almost all of the customers praise my car.

So here's my plan: keep on driving this car and getting good rating. Once the customer base is high (and the impact of "one" negative rating becomes insignificant/immaterial), I'll move on to a different car such as Prius. What do you think? I think driving BMW 328i 2014 for UberX part time perfectly makes sense. Gas mileage is pretty decent as well.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Rates dropped 50% in the last year alone. fees have been added. % taken is going up.
> 
> this is not a good long term gig. Do not buy a new car to do ride share .
> 
> ...


Yup, if it's too good to be true... It's a scam.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

so i skipped a bunch of post but here's my 2 cent on bmw lease:

if you have rental but you barely drive it, you can do couple uber runs on a weekly basis, as long as you keep it under the mileage agreement. 

Also the first 5 years is under warranty so you don't have to worry about high cost maintenance.


----------



## Cowboyguy (Nov 28, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> so i skipped a bunch of post but here's my 2 cent on bmw lease:
> 
> if you have rental but you barely drive it, you can do couple uber runs on a weekly basis, as long as you keep it under the mileage agreement.
> 
> Also the first 5 years is under warranty so you don't have to worry about high cost maintenance.


Thanks a lot. This is exactly what I was looking for.

But even if I buy a few thousand miles (say 10,000 miles), its not a big deal, right?

I actually have another question. Say I want to increase the number of times I want to drive in a week and I want to get a second car. What's the best car for this purpose?

Basically it will have 3 advantages.

1) Will save BMW miles 
2) I can safely hand over this car to my SO (I'm a bit scared to let her drive the beemer as she recently started driving)
3) I can take long family trips as I can't currently take on my beemer due to mileage restrictions and have a rent a car for this. But I only take these kind of trips once every 2 months.

What do you think? Or you think it would be costly to have a second car payment, insurance, registration etc and I should continue to drive this BMW for personal use and for Uber (on saturday night only)?


----------



## MRJdriver (May 19, 2015)

Consider a vehicle you can drive XL in. You can ride with XL only and ride surges to make the most money. Minivans are cheap to buy and you can do well on long trips. Gas mileage isn't bad and easy to resell. You have to look at it as a business.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i was going to say before he figures out how surges work, stick with UberX to figure it out slowly. he wants to pass the car to his girl, i don't think a minivan is the best idea. also he doesn't care about high resell if he wants to give it to his daughter.

also, some one mentioned there isn't a lot of UberXL requests in LA.

I'd go with a 06-08 prius, under 120,000 miles. really nice on gas for city and road trips, has a nice trunk space with 40/60 split. low maintenance cost. the hybrid battery can last forever. Rumor says the car can still drive on all gas engine, even if the battery completely died. (you'll get 40mpg out of it, it's a Yaris/xA's 1.5l engine). this will also save you money on insurance as well.


----------



## Cowboyguy (Nov 28, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> i was going to say before he figures out how surges work, stick with UberX to figure it out slowly. he wants to pass the car to his girl, i don't think a minivan is the best idea. also he doesn't care about high resell if he wants to give it to his daughter.
> 
> also, some one mentioned there isn't a lot of UberXL requests in LA.
> 
> I'd go with a 06-08 prius, under 120,000 miles. really nice on gas for city and road trips, has a nice trunk space with 40/60 split. low maintenance cost. the hybrid battery can last forever. Rumor says the car can still drive on all gas engine, even if the battery completely died. (you'll get 40mpg out of it, it's a Yaris/xA's 1.5l engine). this will also save you money on insurance as well.


How about a Camry?

I've seen some negative customer feedback on prius. Maybe because they are sitting in the beemer but some of them literally degraded and taunted about prius (also maybe so many uber drivers are driving it so they're getting sick of it?)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If the experience of cab companies in Your Nation's Capital is any indicator, I would stay away from the Toyota. The transaxles in those things will not stand up to Washington's crummy streets. If you are driving in suburbs or small towns, you might be allright with the Toyota, but if you are doing urban driving on crummy streets, you might want something a bit stronger. The Siennas are the worst offenders, but the Camrys and Prius' are also showing transaxle problems. If you want a sure ticket to bankruptcy, front end work on a front wheel drive vehicle will get you there.

I have had my Fusion hybrid for eleven months. I live in the City, I know it the best, so I do most of my driving there. The Fusion has not even had its alignment knocked off kilter, not Y-E-T, at least. I have been so happy with it that I have replaced my taxi with another Fusion hybrid. I will report in another year how well they are doing.

Drive the BMW, if you must. I will refrain from saying too much about them. Suffice it to state that I would not own one, not even as a private car. I do understand that more than a few people will disagree with me, on that one.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If the experience of cab companies in Your Nation's Capital is any indicator, I would stay away from the Toyota. The transaxles in those things will not stand up to Washington's crummy streets. If you are driving in suburbs or small towns, you might be allright with the Toyota, but if you are doing urban driving on crummy streets, you might want something a bit stronger. The Siennas are the worst offenders, but the Camrys and Prius' are also showing transaxle problems. If you want a sure ticket to bankruptcy, front end work on a front wheel drive vehicle will get you there.
> 
> I have had my Fusion hybrid for eleven months. I live in the City, I know it the best, so I do most of my driving there. The Fusion has not even had its alignment knocked off kilter, not Y-E-T, at least. I have been so happy with it that I have replaced my taxi with another Fusion hybrid. I will report in another year how well they are doing.
> 
> Drive the BMW, if you must. I will refrain from saying too much about them. Suffice it to state that I would not own one, not even as a private car. I do understand that more than a few people will disagree with me, on that one.


Can't honestly say that there has been a major issue with driveshafts and CV joints on the many thousands of Prius used for PH work in London.

The Prius does have a reputation for being boringly reliable and cost effective.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i don't care what people say about prius boring, saves me a lot of gas, i only spend about $30/week on gas, makes about $500


----------



## Nucleus (Mar 18, 2015)

Stick to BMW - good fuel economy, fun to drive, and much more comfortable - which means less fatigue, which makes you safer.

Not to mention shorter braking distances and greater crash protection of the BMW.

Most don't realize that the BMW 3 series is a mass produced car with cheaper parts than most American and Japanese cars.

They also forget that BMW gets better gas mileage for the same power than other makes.

I picked my 07 328i with 115K miles for $8500 and the passengers love it. 

I average 24.0 MPG.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Nucleus said:


> Stick to BMW - good fuel economy, fun to drive, and much more comfortable - which means less fatigue, which makes you safer.
> 
> Not to mention shorter braking distances and greater crash protection of the BMW.
> 
> ...


arent used beemers notoriously unreliable and expensive to fix. thats what i have read and heard.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Walser said:


> Not everything merits an exclamation mark. Enough yelling!!!


I love exclamation marks !!!!!!!! Though I do recall getting some TOSsy lovenotes from the moddy's who didn't share the same enthusiasm as I did.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

evboy said:


> arent used beemers notoriously unreliable and expensive to fix. thats what i have read and heard.


They are pretty solid.

Though the diesels have some problems


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> They are pretty solid.
> 
> Though the diesels have some problems


what are you bmw sales man or something?

All european cars have mechanical issues as much as toyotas or hondas. They cal also lasts just as long. however, the parts and labor to work on these cars costs a fortune. An AC Compressor replaced on a bmw 328 costs $3000 where a honda civic cost $900.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> what are you bmw sales man or something?
> 
> All european cars have mechanical issues as much as toyotas or hondas. They cal also lasts just as long. however, the parts and labor to work on these cars costs a fortune. An AC Compressor replaced on a bmw 328 costs $3000 where a honda civic cost $900.


Yawn.

Are all Americans as xenophobic as you?

You do realise that American cars are the laughing stock of the rest of the world?

The only reason labour costs seem high in the US is because your mechanics are used to working on cars with live rear axles and cars as technologically advanced as European ones confuse them.

And define what a Japanese car is?

As huge numbers of them are made in the UK. Nissan, Toyota and Honda. Many call Swindon Hondatown.

Some are even exported from the UK to Japan.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Are all Americans as xenophobic as you?
> 
> ...


did i start a car war. i apologize


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberLuxbod said:


> Yawn.
> 
> Are all Americans as xenophobic as you?
> 
> ...


What are you babbling about? The USA rocks!!!! When ever countries get invaded where do you think they turn too in time of need?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

evboy said:


> did i start a car war. i apologize


I miss all the fun.


----------

